# CWirc



## Cypher000 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi guy's. Need some info on the xchat plugin cwirc. I have them installed but cannot seem to get the cwirc plugin to operate. Tried to find an area covering this with the search facility but no luck. Can anyone put me in the right direction on here? Many thanks. Cypher


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2010)

http://myspace.voo.be/pcoupard/cwirc/download/README.txt


----------



## Cypher000 (Feb 15, 2010)

Got you SirDice. You are so right of course. Actually, whilst waiting for possible replies. I struggled on and did get my software installed. I can now run CWirc as far as getting it on the screen. I run Debian 5.0 (Lenny) by the way, not Windoze. 

But every time I run the program I get an error message saying that it 'cannot open sound device/dev/dsp.' Now that really has got me stumped.

Anyway. You did reply and I thank you for that. Regards Cypher


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2010)

Cypher000 said:
			
		

> I run Debian 5.0 (Lenny) by the way, not Windoze.


You do realize you are on a FreeBSD forum, right?

FreeBSD != Linux


----------



## darkshadow (Feb 15, 2010)

*sory*

hehe :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 15, 2010)

Cypher000 said:
			
		

> I run Debian 5.0 (Lenny) by the way, not Windoze.



Please join the appropriate forum for your OS. You can't expect FreeBSD users to solve problems on an OS they're not using themselves. You're likely to get advice you can't even use, so that would be double the waste of time.


----------

